# Pig Brig trapping system



## Howard Roark

Anyone ever used this system.

https://pigbrig.com/

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...-most-destructive-invasive-species-feral-pigs


----------



## lagrangedave

Impressive


----------



## sghoghunter

Interesting idea but if they can figure out how to root in they’ll root out too


----------



## sleepr71

Have not used it,but did watch the videos a while back. Saw some pretty big hogs trying to get out & it held them. Not sure about long term durability..I think it’s made from Shrimp Boat netting(?) Probably wouldn’t last as long as metal traps...but it is DEFINITELY easier to move + set up in different locations. I think they were about $1200..which is cheaper,by far than the Jager Pro & other systems designed for pros who catch hogs for a living. I’m on my own property..so I built several out of metal & built them 5.5 ft high. After having a Boar come over a 52” Combo panel after my dad last year...we decided to build something a little higher


----------



## Howard Roark

sghoghunter said:


> Interesting idea but if they can figure out how to root in they’ll root out too


i believe they can’t root out because they are standing on the net.


----------



## sleepr71

sghoghunter said:


> Interesting idea but if they can figure out how to root in they’ll root out too



I agree. You’d want a cellular camera on this setup & go shoot them ASAP. I wouldn’t want to give them a lot of time to study & work on getting out!


----------



## sghoghunter

Howard Roark said:


> i believe they can’t root out because they are standing on the net.




Hogs don’t only root where they stand. I’ve seen them go 100 yds in a field and never lift their head. Their way smarter than people know


----------



## Howard Roark

sghoghunter said:


> Hogs don’t only root where they stand. I’ve seen them go 100 yds in a field and never lift their head. Their way smarter than people know



They are smart


----------



## ShortMagFan

Works great. Friend of mine was the one who set everything up in SC for the guy who came up with the idea and NatGeo. My friend has caught hundreds of pigs and hasnt had one get out yet


----------



## jknight

I really like their design works great. I have a game changer Junior I really like but I would have done had one of these if it Wasn’t  for bear and maybe Buck deer get tangled. You could put one of these up any where wet or dry


----------



## Triple C

I see one of these in my future.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Sometimes simple is better. Looks like a great ideal.


----------



## Doug B.

A friend of mine put one up. He thought he had 17 hogs on camera. He left it up off the ground the first night.  He put it down on the ground the second night and had 19 in it the next morning.  Looks to me like it's the real thing.


----------



## Howard Roark

Guys, this system works. We have removed close to 40 hogs from our area.


----------



## sleepr71

That’s awesome! Details you can share? How durable & tough does it seem to be???


----------



## Howard Roark

sleepr71 said:


> That’s awesome! Details you can share? How durable & tough does it seem to be???



I have a couple of videos that have to go to YouTube that shows hogs running full speed into the trap and bouncing off. 

Once I load them on YouTube I will post.


----------



## sleepr71

Good deal. Eager to see it in action. Walking up to a trap full of mad hogs...always makes me pucker up a little & I like a STRONG trap ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I would say one HUGE advantage is it would be more portable than the pen/panel or corral type traps.


----------



## Howard Roark

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I would say one HUGE advantage is it would be more portable than the pen/panel or corral type traps.



You leave the post behind and move to a new location with new post.


----------



## Howard Roark

Moderators. 

Very sorry for not embedding the videos. I thought we no longer had to embed them.


----------



## Ruger#3

Howard

I think you grabbed the wrong link, the software should have embedded a good video link. I posted it for you.


----------



## Howard Roark

Ruger#3 said:


> Howard
> 
> I think you grabbed the wrong link, the software should have embedded a good video link. I posted it for you.



Thank you sir.


----------



## sleepr71

That was a good test for it.! Always a pucker moment when you ride/walk up on those angry/grumpy jokers..?


----------



## Howard Roark

Another batch of hogs.


----------



## sleepr71

Awesome! Have you had any to escape yet? They sure do make it rock & sway when charging into it?


----------



## longrangedog

Got to be tough to get an accurate shot off considering you could damage the net with a miss or a shoot through.


----------



## Howard Roark

sleepr71 said:


> Awesome! Have you had any to escape yet? They sure do make it rock & sway when charging into it?


no


----------



## Howard Roark

longrangedog said:


> Got to be tough to get an accurate shot off considering you could damage the net with a miss or a shoot through.


I haven’t been there for a shooting session. If I were me I would use a 22 with iron sights.


----------



## sleepr71

I back up to a trap,get in the bed of my truck...then shoot downward into a trap. Less likely to get cut up if one makes it over the top?. I’m liking this Pig Brig system more & more...simply from a labor standpoint. It’s (usually) either a lot of work,or a lot of money for a prefabbed metal trap. It also has no electronics to fail(if cell signal/battery power is poor). Take it up when there’s no hog sign on the property?


----------



## longrangedog

I've had a couple go over the top while I was standing there (corral trap) and they both were going over opposite where I stood. The first got away because my shotgun was in the ATV.  Learned a lesson there and had my shotgun in hand on the second. Neither showed any interest in coming after me which does not mean the next one won't.


----------



## Howard Roark

We have caught 38 hogs this month.

This is a referral code for a pig brig. 

A friend is ordering one now.

https://lddy.no/wb78


----------



## sleepr71

I think this is something new...that hogs aren’t used to & that’s why they work so good (for now). Definitely much less work setting up & moving than traditional t-posts & panels!!


----------



## Howard Roark

A good hog.


----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## sleepr71

Man y’all are wearing them out! That was a big hog. Probably 200+ lbs. I’m sure he tested it out...


----------



## Howard Roark

sleepr71 said:


> Man y’all are wearing them out! That was a big hog. Probably 200+ lbs. I’m sure he tested it out...



The video above said he tested it well.


----------



## Howard Roark

We have caught over 40 hogs in less than a month.


----------



## ShortMagFan

I’ve got one set up at my place as of yesterday. Conditioning them now. Hope we can drop the net this weekend


----------



## ShortMagFan

ShortMagFan said:


> I’ve got one set up at my place as of yesterday. Conditioning them now. Hope we can drop the net this weekend


worked great. Had 5 sows and 2 boars in it this morning


----------



## ShortMagFan




----------



## antharper

Good job shortmag ?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

I love it when a good plan comes together.

Thanks for keeping us up to date on this endeavor.


----------



## sleepr71

Perfect Hogs..good job Shortmag?


----------



## greg j

I can't imagine being over run with hogs like that.  We have been on the same lease for almost 30 years and have never had a hog on it yet.  We are in Talbot county.


----------



## shdw633

Just curious as to what you do with all that pork?


----------



## ShortMagFan

The 5 sows were given to people who wanted them. The 2 boars, including the big one that was 250+ and stunk like a bad mixture of cologne and ****, got put in front of a trail camera so I can see how fast the buzzards and coyotes work…hoping to salvage the skull of the large one for a euro mount


----------



## ShortMagFan

greg j said:


> I can't imagine being over run with hogs like that.  We have been on the same lease for almost 30 years and have never had a hog on it yet.  We are in Talbot county.



It took a few years for them to show up after I bought my place. Went from none for a few years to an occasional one passing thru to an explosion this most recent winter


----------



## frankwright

greg j said:


> I can't imagine being over run with hogs like that.  We have been on the same lease for almost 30 years and have never had a hog on it yet.  We are in Talbot county.


I hunt North Talbot by Woodland and we are covered up with pigs 12 months out of the year!
You can see my solar light on the tree and my tripod stand straight behind the feeder. Looks like a sure thing but they are still hard to kill there!


----------



## greg j

frankwright said:


> I hunt North Talbot by Woodland and we are covered up with pigs 12 months out of the year!
> You can see my solar light on the tree and my tripod stand straight behind the feeder. Looks like a sure thing but they are still hard to kill there!





Are you east or west of hwy 36?   We are west towards the Harris county line and haven't seen a hog yet


----------



## sleepr71

Pray you don’t...


----------



## Okie Hog

i like that trap.


----------



## frankwright

greg j said:


> Are you east or west of hwy 36?   We are west towards the Harris county line and haven't seen a hog yet


Actually North of Hwy 36!


----------



## sghoghunter

Howard Roark said:


> no




How high is the side?


----------



## Howard Roark

sghoghunter said:


> How high is the side?


not sure. Our landowner is using it with great results.


----------



## Addicted to Antlers

I am planning to buy Pig Brig in a few days. I got a about a dozen hogs to remove.


----------



## Addicted to Antlers




----------



## Doug B.

Yep, you need a trap!


----------



## Meriwether Mike

I like it. We are under invasion in south Meriwether County. It has really ramped up since feeding during season became legal. I am going to encourage everyone to stop during deer season and see if it helps.


----------



## sleepr71

I’m sure people get tired of me dogging the state,for legalizing baiting…but I can absolutely say that our local hog population didn’t explode until year round corn slingers became legal. We’d see a hog every now & then before that. Now…I trap 20-30 a year off of our little farm. Within a mile radius..we’ve caught>250 over the last 2 years(that I know of)..?


----------



## Okie Hog

Yep, folks in Oklahoma and Texas are raising wild hogs under deer feeders.   

Several years ago i began fencing my feeders.   A 24" fence made of split cattle panels keeps out  > 80 percent of wild hogs.   A fence made of pig panels  keeps out all the hogs.   

This feeder fence is pig panel with two sections cut back to 28" so fawns can jump in.   There are two concrete blocks on either  side at one cut down section that assist my 82 year old butt over the fence.   i left the outside concrete block against the fence and two large boars got in.   Caught one boar  in a snare and shot the other.   No hogs have gotten in since then.


----------



## Addicted to Antlers

Pig Brig says one person installation. I am ordering soon and installing. Will have multiple Spartan Go-Lives monitoring. I got to figure out what to do with all the dead hogs. Can only pack so much in my freezer. Need to save room for venison in September.


----------



## sleepr71

Let the Buzzards & Coyotes eat!


----------



## mossyoakpro

Addicted to Antlers said:


> Pig Brig says one person installation. I am ordering soon and installing. Will have multiple Spartan Go-Lives monitoring. I got to figure out what to do with all the dead hogs. Can only pack so much in my freezer. Need to save room for venison in September.



I have a couple friends with backhoes....works great


----------



## sghoghunter

Send em to the gut pile


----------



## mossyoakpro

sghoghunter said:


> Send em to the gut pile



Bet that smells ripe!!  LOL


----------



## Howard Roark

sleepr71 said:


> I’m sure people get tired of me dogging the state,for legalizing baiting…but I can absolutely say that our local hog population didn’t explode until year round corn slingers became legal. We’d see a hog every now & then before that. Now…I trap 20-30 a year off of our little farm. Within a mile radius..we’ve caught>250 over the last 2 years(that I know of)..?


yep. If you feed them, they will come.


----------



## longrangedog

Addicted to Antlers said:


> Pig Brig says one person installation. I am ordering soon and installing. Will have multiple Spartan Go-Lives monitoring. I got to figure out what to do with all the dead hogs. Can only pack so much in my freezer. Need to save room for venison in September.


I have in the past dumped dead hogs on remote parts of my property but have stopped since reading that wildlife that feeds on the carcass (bears) can catch the multitude of diseases that feral hogs are know to carry. My county landfill disposes of them safely.


----------



## sghoghunter

mossyoakpro said:


> Bet that smells ripe!!  LOL



It’s maybe 20 feet deep and don’t stink to bad


----------



## antharper

sleepr71 said:


> I’m sure people get tired of me dogging the state,for legalizing baiting…but I can absolutely say that our local hog population didn’t explode until year round corn slingers became legal. We’d see a hog every now & then before that. Now…I trap 20-30 a year off of our little farm. Within a mile radius..we’ve caught>250 over the last 2 years(that I know of)..?


Do you really think the population has increased that much ? The reason I ask is it’s been legal to feed for a long time . I just don’t think that much more corn is being put out just because u can hunt over it . The area I’ve hunted my entire life on the Ocmulgee river has always had hogs and I feel like the population has decreased with baiting because so many more get shot by deer hunters .


----------



## Addicted to Antlers

I contacted Pig Brig customer service. Prices will increase on Friday. If you are planning to order then do it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Doug B.

longrangedog said:


> I have in the past dumped dead hogs on remote parts of my property but have stopped since reading that wildlife that feeds on the carcass (bears) can catch the multitude of diseases that feral hogs are know to carry. My county landfill disposes of them safely.


What do they do that makes it safe?


----------



## longrangedog

Bury them


----------



## gawildlife

Landfills have a requirement of so much soil coverage and it must be completed each day.


----------



## ShortMagFan

Wouldn’t bother me if every coyote, raccoon, possum and buzzard that ate a dead pig for sick and died

I left one large and one small boar in a field a month or so ago with a camera on it. Buzzards cleaned up 99pct of it in 2-3 days


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I don’t think scavengers like coyotes and such will feed on a diseased carcasses, they can smell when it ain’t right. I would have to see it for myself. I believe that’s why some hogs are ate and why some lay and rot.


----------



## davel

Okie Hog said:


> Yep, folks in Oklahoma and Texas are raising wild hogs under deer feeders.
> 
> Several years ago i began fencing my feeders.   A 24" fence made of split cattle panels keeps out  > 80 percent of wild hogs.   A fence made of pig panels  keeps out all the hogs.
> 
> This feeder fence is pig panel with two sections cut back to 28" so fawns can jump in.   There are two concrete blocks on either  side at one cut down section that assist my 82 year old butt over the fence.   i left the outside concrete block against the fence and two large boars got in.   Caught one boar  in a snare and shot the other.   No hogs have gotten in since then.


This is what we use around all our feeders.  It works.  Had a big boar go over the top...realized he was in a fence and got out quick. Never even tried to get to the feeder.


----------



## north_ga fireman

corn is not the problem where we live, don't have any feeders yet hogs are running wild killed near 60 in the last year alone and still have them


----------



## Addicted to Antlers

2 more days till Pig Brig arrives! We are ready!


----------



## pinus palustris

From what I understand from the State Veterinarian is that letting the scavengers eat a more than likely infected hog, and should that animal then defecate in a pasture then cattle, horses, goats, sheep, dogs, etc. can be infected. The main concern is brucellosis which, according to the state, infects a really high percentage of wild hogs. Recommendations is to forget revenge and bury  the dead hogs so the surrounding ecosystem is not contaminated with the brucellosis or other harmful bacteria & pathogens.


----------



## HogKillaDNR

north_ga fireman said:


> corn is not the problem where we live, don't have any feeders yet hogs are running wild killed near 60 in the last year alone and still have them



Can I come help?  Have gun will travel lol


----------



## Big7

Howard Roark said:


> We have caught 38 hogs this month.
> 
> This is a referral code for a pig brig.
> 
> A friend is ordering one now.
> 
> https://lddy.no/wb78


Do you eat or dump them?
I'd sell them. ?


----------



## davel

pinus palustris said:


> From what I understand from the State Veterinarian is that letting the scavengers eat a more than likely infected hog, and should that animal then defecate in a pasture then cattle, horses, goats, sheep, dogs, etc. can be infected. The main concern is brucellosis which, according to the state, infects a really high percentage of wild hogs. Recommendations is to forget revenge and bury  the dead hogs so the surrounding ecosystem is not contaminated with the brucellosis or other harmful bacteria & pathogens.


Better have a backhoe because using your tractor won't work. I've buried hogs only to have the coyotes did them up. Granted, they were shallow Graves but...


----------



## 4570Hammer

I considered the Pig Brig until I saw the price. A DIY version can be had for about $200.


----------



## sleepr71

4570…details on that DIY system for $200??


----------



## ShortMagFan

Pig brig strikes again. 2nd catch in a little over a month in the same spot. cant tell from the picture but the biggest was way over 300. Been trying to catch him for a while


----------



## sleepr71

Wow..bigguns! Those 3 jokers could wreck a food plot,or field, in one night. It’s amazing what a hog that size can root up! I think they could bust up 4” concrete,if they thought there was a kernel of corn under it!


----------



## sghoghunter

4570Hammer said:


> I considered the Pig Brig until I saw the price. A DIY version can be had for about $200.




You won’t build a DIY net trap like that for $200. I’ve already done checked into some netting to build one and your looking at close to $550 just for the net then you have to buy other things to make it work


----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## HogKillaDNR

Man now that's a load.  How many total?


----------



## sleepr71

I’d say there’s at least 20 there?


----------



## BassHunter25

We just put ours to work. First group we got 7. With 4 females that each had 6-10 babies in them. Here’s a little video I made of it.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

How guys have purchased the Pig Brig and how would you rate it?

Any escapes?


----------



## BassHunter25

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> How guys have purchased the Pig Brig and how would you rate it?
> 
> Any escapes?


Here was an escape. But it was our fault for not securing it correctly. And I believe the same hog got trapped again the next day. 
I would say it’s expensive but probably the best trap system out there.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I believe I would upgrade those carabiners. Instead of the soft weak aluminum, I would get 4 or 5 of the steel ones that have a pin in the gate and a notch for it to close on.


----------



## BassHunter25

T


Hillbilly stalker said:


> I believe I would upgrade those carabiners. Instead of the soft weak aluminum, I would get 4 or 5 of the steel ones that have a pin in the gate and a notch forto close on.


The caribiners aren’t supposed to be supporting anything. The cable weaves through where they aren’t necessary. We took the cable out to retrieve the hogs we trapped the week before and didn’t weave it back correctly.


----------



## Sombra

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> How guys have purchased the Pig Brig and how would you rate it?
> 
> Any escapes?




Morning Mo,

I have a trap in NE Talbot in the Pleasant Hill Community. You are more than welcome to visit.  I'll PM you.

Three trap sets with 47 hogs eradicated so far.  A local man in Woodland is picking up the euthanized hogs, processing them and distributing the meat out into the community.

I set the trap again on last Monday and it took 24 hours for the nasty boogers to find the corn.



I rate the trap highly, even though I'm sitting here now with really sore arms from pounding the posts in the ground on Monday. 

-Sombra


----------



## Hoghunter29

Sombra said:


> Morning Mo,
> 
> I have a trap in NE Talbot in the Pleasant Hill Community. You are more than welcome to visit.  I'll PM you.
> 
> Three trap sets with 47 hogs eradicated so far.  A local man in Woodland is picking up the euthanized hogs, processing them and distributing the meat out into the community.
> 
> I set the trap again on last Monday and it took 24 hours for the nasty boogers to find the corn.
> 
> View attachment 1141198
> 
> I rate the trap highly, even though I'm sitting here now with really sore arms from pounding the posts in the ground on Monday.
> 
> -Sombra


We have a gas powered t post driver for ours we run 5 pig brigs  it will save on those arms that’s for sure


----------



## Sombra

Hoghunter29 said:


> We have a gas powered t post driver for ours we run 5 pig brigs  it will save on those arms that’s for sure



Call me stubborn, but I can certainly use the workout.

Good on you though for having the gas powered driver.  If I had to set five traps, I'd be right there with you.

-Sombra


----------



## Hoghunter29

I understand


----------



## Davexx1

Just curious, for the ones that have and used a pig brig, how do you think the net fabric material has/will hold up long term to rain, moisture, constant UV exposure, soaked in blood, urine, poop, etc.?  After use, have you noticed any hesitancy or refusal from other hogs to enter the net trap because of lingering odors in the net material?


----------



## Doug B.

Davexx1 said:


> Just curious, for the ones that have and used a pig brig, how do you think the net fabric material has/will hold up long term to rain, moisture, constant UV exposure, soaked in blood, urine, poop, etc.?  After use, have you noticed any hesitancy or refusal from other hogs to enter the net trap because of lingering odors in the net material?


I am sure the netting will break down over time, but, it will be several years from what I've seen. I don't know about leaving it set up how other hogs react, but from what I have seen moving it to other locations, no smells or odor stops them from trying to get in it. Including human scent!


----------

